# Check out the 2015 Super Kodiak!



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/traditional/super-kodiak

Eff yeah I'm going to get one, mega cool!


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

They are nice. I myself am trying to decide between the Kodiak or the Super. Wish I could get both.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hasty said:


> http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/traditional/super-kodiak
> 
> Eff yeah I'm going to get one, mega cool!


Some of my early bows were Kodiaks... just a little too short for me and I wound up with Martin Hunters for a time and wound up shooting longbows and takedowns of longer amo's ... but Bear makes a quintessential bow in my opinion.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

That price tag is just a little high. That puts them real close to the price of a widow so that is a bit tough but they are beautiful. Like the cool green Kodiak magnum also. I love the magnums though. They are my go to hunting bows.


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got confirmation from bear CS that the phenolic and rosewood is going to be available in 64". Ordering one today, I'll post it up when it comes in!


----------



## Wobbley (Sep 26, 2014)

Hasty said:


> Just got confirmation from bear CS that the phenolic and rosewood is going to be available in 64". Ordering one today, I'll post it up when it comes in!


Many thanks for this information. I may well want a Phenolic in 64 then. Will try to stop by the Gainesville pro shop in the next month to ogle.


----------



## bfisherman11 (Oct 16, 2002)

I like it


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Classic bow.


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

I know it's a classic bow and all but you can get a bow custom made to your exact specifications (even in a takedown) for that kind of money from a lot of different top-notch bowyers.


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

I realize that, I have a '59 Kodiak 64" VW on order, should be here Early December. The bear will hold it's value better than some customs, plus it's a real Bear. No 6-15 month wait either.

'11 and '12 GG SK 64" have been selling for around $400 and they where about $600 new. I can deal with $100 or less for a year's loss to shoot one.

Money's already spent though, just got back from the dealer and it should be here about Thanksgiving. '15 black phenolic and rosewood, 64", 45#. New Bear Agenda 30's were backed up thirty days already and they just came out yesterday.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I got one of the 50th anniversary Kodiak magnums I use to hunt with and like you say there is something nice about the fact it is a bear. I wish I could convince them to make me a takedown A riser in that configuration. That would be the BOMB.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Some people like the classics. Love my '68 SK and glad they're reintroducing the phenolic riser Super's!


----------



## meatCKR (Sep 29, 2011)

Regardless of whether you think it's worth it or not - I think it's nice to see Bear not forgetting it's roots in Traditional Archery and Traditional Bowhunting. Way to go Bear!


----------



## Castmaster (May 2, 2013)

That's nice! And Christmas is right around the corner...I have been a good boy this year


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Lancaster just put these up with available dates in late January. I guess I'll find out but it's looking like a turkey day time frame may have been wrong.


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

People can say what they want, but I'd rather have the new, or an old(in fact I have), "classic" 'Super K' than any custom job they care to mention. Personally, I find them to be a better shooting bow than BW's and such, but whatever. A decade ago naysayers were sounding the death knell for Bear Archery.......now look at them. It's a prosperous company that in fact did exactly what it's customers asked and are returning to production of the classics, one right after the other. How many other archery companies out there are that in tune with their customer base?.......Not many, if any. In the past few years those same naysayers proclaimed that archers would never pay those prices for reintroduction bows, which would never live up to the lofty standards of the originals anyway - wrong again on both accounts. Congrats to Bear Archery.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Roger Savor Sr said:


> People can say what they want, but I'd rather have the new, or an old(in fact I have), "classic" 'Super K' than any custom job they care to mention. Personally, I find them to be a better shooting bow than BW's and such, but whatever. A decade ago naysayers were sounding the death knell for Bear Archery.......now look at them. It's a prosperous company that in fact did exactly what it's customers asked and are returning to production of the classics, one right after the other. How many other archery companies out there are that in tune with their customer base?.......Not many, if any. In the past few years those same naysayers proclaimed that archers would never pay those prices for reintroduction bows, which would never live up to the lofty standards of the originals anyway - wrong again on both accounts. Congrats to Bear Archery.


I agree and applaud Bear on many levels


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Beautiful bow, good to see Bear is still well grounded with their Traditional bows.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

Gorgeous! Love that bear is keeping true to its roots! I have plans for a new grizzly soon


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

I love my 68 SK. I can't bring myself to hunt with it though I fear hurting it. I just shoot it for fun.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Roger Savor Sr said:


> People can say what they want, but I'd rather have the new, or an old(in fact I have), "classic" 'Super K' than any custom job they care to mention. Personally, I find them to be a better shooting bow than BW's and such, but whatever. A decade ago naysayers were sounding the death knell for Bear Archery.......now look at them. It's a prosperous company that in fact did exactly what it's customers asked and are returning to production of the classics, one right after the other. How many other archery companies out there are that in tune with their customer base?.......Not many, if any. In the past few years those same naysayers proclaimed that archers would never pay those prices for reintroduction bows, which would never live up to the lofty standards of the originals anyway - wrong again on both accounts. Congrats to Bear Archery.


Agreed. When I was last in the game, the Bear take down was a $1200 bow, and their production bows were all blocks of diamondwood. It's so great to see companies like Bear and Damon Howatt bringing back the classics. The price tag is a bit hefty, but I would get one of these before I had another custom bow built. Not to mention that you could have one of these within a week of purchasing, whereas with a custom you're waiting at least a few.


----------



## Classic Ranger (Jun 2, 2011)

That's definitely a nice looking bow! Way to go Bear for sticking to your roots and bringing back another classic.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

For me as far as the price tag goes, it's not bad considring how nice the bow looks and probably shoots very well. It's a classic looking bow, that if anything the design has been in demand all these years. I have a 50 year old Grizzly that shoots as well as any custom I have shot. So I don't buy the idea that custom is always going to be better.


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

I personally like the looks of the cheyenne. Maybe at tax time *sigh*


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice looking bow!

But I'm done buying bows for awhile. When I have money, I still mean to grab an Omega long bow, but... Lots of other things in the queue


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

twigzz88 said:


> I personally like the looks of the cheyenne. Maybe at tax time *sigh*


im with you on that, i like the specs of the cheyenne too, but damn the SK looks sweet

i applaud bear for changing their Trad. Lineup up


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

"No 6-15 month wait either." Hahhahahahahaha

Still waiting, bear cs has revised their delivery date from turkey day last year to a firm June-August Good news is that I'll have something coming from Vintage Works in the next week or two.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I've always liked the looks of the Super Kodiak but I don't think they are great shooters. Slow and nothing special in any way. They are nice looking however. Have always thought the Martin Hunter a much better bow. Much faster and 2" longer at 62".

Bear must be doing something right to remain in business but why don't they keep trying to improve or innovate? No carbon laminates, no new riser shapes. Their longbows are all dogs. I wouldn't use a Montana to remove road kill with. That's the worse longbow on the market I think. Not a big Bear fan but I do like the looks of the Super K.


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

60" SK bows are starting to show up. Threerivers has some in stock, RH 45#. Still waiting for now on the "64.


----------



## Bytesback (Apr 8, 2013)

Love the futurewood on the Cheyenne.


----------



## caligator (Mar 3, 2013)

My nephew lucked out on a Cheyenne. I won one in a raffle and gave it to him for his birthday. He placed 2nd in his division in the TBOF shoot a couple weeks ago. Quiet and pretty quick , even with his 27" draw.


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

Ordered mine 64" SK today from a local store. Bear told them it could be up to 16 weeks but probably stone. Well at least I know I have one coming.


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

That should actually say "probably sooner" not stone lol dang iPhone


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Got to love those Kodiaks and Super Kodiaks.


----------



## Imissedagain (Jan 26, 2012)

Couldn't afford a Grizz or a Kodiak back in the sixties but had the one just below them at 55#. Took it to an outdoor hunting target range near Colorado Springs. Shooting uphill and down was an eye opener. Got back to Lowry and was asked if I had any arrows remaining out of the dozen I left with. I held up five fingers. Have a 56" Grizz at 40# now amongst other sticks but it's hard not to like a finger compound.
Will pick up a Kodiak Mag at 50-55# soon and a Hoyt Tribute at 50-60 or 60-70 @28.
You only live once.
We hunt with fishing rods in South Florida but bows keep you fit.
Can't beat Hogfish and Tails.


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Big Jim has a bunch of K mags from last year for a really good price!


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

Good looking bow shoot what you like and shoot it well. I'm fortunate enough to have found a nice 1968 Bear K Mag she shoots great for a recurve! Ha 
Have a good one


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

Any body seen or heard anything about ship dates from bear on these yet if you have ordered one already?


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

60" are starting to show up. If you ordered last hear they are saying June-August shipping dates.


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Lancaster has 64" arriving supposedly 4-21-15.


----------



## brohymn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

that's a sharp looking bow


----------



## redribbon (Feb 19, 2015)

Its a tough debate since they're all dead, but I feel its debatable that it is a real bear. My high school English teacher had sent Bear a design that he never got any acknowledgement for. The quest (don't ask why) was to build a recurve that could be shot from the back seat of a four door car. He said when he built them short they broke. So he broke it a then glued it together . It did what he wanted . He was a man of integrity . What really solidified it for me was hearing his reaction to a cruel prank. Way late in life ,battling Alzheimer's , he received a prank call from some local punks who had heard part of the story . They claimed to be from Bear and were going to send his long lost royaltys. Sad. 
I know . I know . Sound pretty far fetched .

That is one I would like for the collection . I collect the Bears and shoot the Hoyts.


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

I ordered a 60# around the first of Feb. Hopefully it's sooner than later.


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

I got an update today moved up quite a bit, they said I should have it in about 8 weeks. Can't wait


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

Anybody got updates on theirs yet?


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Not really. My dealer said soon hopefully, but no hard date.

I'm having fun with my VW for now, the '15 SK is good looking it won't hold a candle to my '59 classic. At this point I'm just hoping the SK shows up before it's 100° outside.


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

Well everytime i call Bear all they say is "its about 12-14 weeks" i said well yall daid that 12 weeks ago when i ordered it." They wont even verify if i only have like 2 more weeks from when i ordered it or not just always the same answer of 12-14 weeks! Im ready to get it!


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

YaHoooo! My dealer called today and said my 45# 64" should be in the middle of next week.

I ordered mine the day after they were announced so I'm probably one of the earlier orders but it sounds like they are at least producing them now.

I'll still post up a review hopefully next week, turkey season opens up next Monday. If I get my first bird killed as fast as I'm planning to, hopefully it'll be up next by weekend.


----------



## Wobbley (Sep 26, 2014)

Fondled a black 60" Super Kodiak at the factory last weekend. Lookee but no shootee. It has outrageous curb appeal.

I put in my wait-list request for a B-Riser which is what I really want right now. One the B-Riser is in my greedy little paws I will probably order a 64" Super Kodiak.


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hasty was that back in September? That doesn't give me hope for the 12-14 week time they keep giving me!


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

Do your come in this week?


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah it did. More info next week.


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hasty said:


> Yeah it did. More info next week.


:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Well here it is. Been too busy with turkey season to mess with it yet. The grip is real nice, perfect balance. I am looking forward to running some 2117's through it for sure.


----------



## Archer Mech (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful! I'm sure you'll love it and get many more compliments every time you go out to shoot.


----------



## KodiakHunter56 (Dec 31, 2014)

So ready for mine!


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

That's a beauty! I ordered one last week w/ the same specs.


----------

